

Child porn scene correlated with Google maps to caught pedophile - vilda
http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=ru&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fkp.ru%2Fdaily%2F24522%2F669961%2F

======
minsight
"However, law enforcers homeland kangaroo decided to find out where
strawberries lover took the forbidden video."

~~~
gexla
"The police detained Australia."

Sounds like a huge operation. By the way, I also love strawberries. Does that
make me a bad person?

------
Indyan
I am sorry, but the translation is just too dreadful. Can someone please post
a quick tl;dr.

